# extended van?



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting an extended van. Do any of you use one, and what do you think about them?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not a fan of them. Too long. If you need the room get a 10' box truck.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm not a fan of them. Too long. If you need the room get a 10' box truck.


Yeah, I like the box, but it is higher off the ground, which I don't care much for.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Not if you get a single rear wheel with a low step. Lower than a van.

You old bastard. You having trouble jumping up?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I can get my 60' ladder on this baby, NO PROBLEM..........


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Not if you get a single rear wheel with a low step. Lower than a van.
> 
> You old bastard. You having trouble jumping up?


I was waiting on that one. LOL


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Chris what model has the low step?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am with Chris, too long for me.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I always thought they may be too long also, but never had to drive one around so don't really know.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I can get my 60' ladder on this baby, NO PROBLEM..........


When my son I used to go to the auto show, we would look at the trunk of the any particular car and muse to each other, in NOT quiet whispers, about how many bodies did we think could fit. 

That one is definitely a hit-man's favorite


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OH YAH, the OP

If you like vans and the regulars are too short, you may like the extended. Just make sure you do not work in the city and expect to find curbside parking.

They are loooong, but you will quickly get accustomed to the driving characteristics. Just do not load up the rear in slippery conditions.


----------



## NCarlson (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a 2005 gmc savanna ext. van. I love it. Only actually 20 inches longer than standard. Here is the comparison http://www.gmc.com/savana/cargo/specsDimension.jsp


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> OH YAH, the OP
> 
> If you like vans and the regulars are too short, you may like the extended. Just make sure you do not work in the city and expect to find curbside parking.
> 
> They are loooong, but you will quickly get accustomed to the driving characteristics. Just do not load up the rear in slippery conditions.


Thanks Bill, yeah not much city parking, and I could stack some bodies up front, and secure them to the floor some how.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I am with Chris, too long for me.


that's what your mother said, trebek:jester:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I think they make great paint rigs. I used to have an Econoline E-350 extended van. Loved it. It was a work horse and drove fine. I've kind of got away from the Van's these days and prefer a pick up and an enclosed trailer.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

John, if you want you can test drive mine to see how you like it. Ive got a Ford E-250 extended cargo & its a great workhorse. Came with a bench seat right behind the front seats so it can comfortably seat 4 (or 5 uncomfortably):jester: I installed floor to ceiling shelving so it can carry a friggin boatload of tools & materials. It gets better gas mileage then you'd expect from something that size (around 400+ miles to the tank) This is the 2nd one Ive owned. Great vehicles.:thumbsup: 
PM or call me if want to take it for a spin....D


johnpaint said:


> I always thought they may be too long also, but never had to drive one around so don't really know.


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

i have a 08 chevy express extended and love it. can fit anything in there.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

brushmonkey said:


> It gets better gas mileage then you'd expect from something that size (around 400+ miles to the tank)


That is a 40 gallon tank right? :jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

That is a big van, carpet d00dz love em.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty sure its a 35 gal. All I know is it costs between $75 to $90  to fill that puppy up depending on what season of year it is. When I have jobs that have alot of travel I just use it to transport all the tools, ladders & knack box to the site then use our Highlander for the majority of back & forth.


Workaholic said:


> That is a 40 gallon tank right? :jester:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

brushmonkey said:


> Pretty sure its a 35 gal. All I know is it costs between $75 to $90  to fill that puppy up depending on what season of year it is. When I have jobs that have alot of travel I just use it to transport all the tools, ladders & knack box to the site then use our Highlander for the majority of back & forth.


What year is yours?


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Its a 98 but its in top shape. The the guy I got it from was a mechanic who took excellent care of it & still asks how its running. (He has a little case of separation anxiety I guess) The cool thing about Ford vans is the body styles haven't changed that much over the years so if they're clean they'll still look good.


johnpaint said:


> What year is yours?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good man.I like it.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> Looks good man.I like it.


puts my van to shame, haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I to have had two over the years. One I currently drive is a E-350 04 with the 6 litter diesel. Ya sometimes parking lots can be a pain. But seeing I put two extra seats in it. It help with the people moving. I have put 14' peices of trim in the inside. With the extra seats I still have 8' feet of floor shace in back. The only Thing that would have made it better is if it had 4 wheel drive
David


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

We have two e250 vans regular length vans. For me that is all we need really. I toyed with the idea of a longer van, but less fuel efficiency, hard to park, and a regular size van holds everything we need.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

brushmonkey said:


> Its a 98 but its in top shape. The the guy I got it from was a mechanic who took excellent care of it & still asks how its running. (He has a little case of separation anxiety I guess) The cool thing about Ford vans is the body styles haven't changed that much over the years so if they're clean they'll still look good.


Nice Van. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Vans are also nice for hauling your toys. :thumbsup:


----------

